# Anyone recently started at GCRM?



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello,

I have just started with GCRM and yesterday had semen analysis and ovarian scan and then going back next week for first consultation with Dr Gaudoin.  Is anyone else at similar stage to me?

Xx


----------



## Nessie76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, we went for our initial tests on the 2nd of Sept. Awaiting telephone consultation in a couple of weeks. 
There is a good GCRM thread at the top of the Scotland page with a lot of ladies that can give advice.
Good luck with your results.


----------



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Nessie,

Yeah I found it after I wrote this post!  It's a great thread!

Hope your consultation goes well.  We are going on Thursday to see Dr Marco.


----------

